# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Στην COSMOTE TV έως το 2024 το ιταλικό πρωτάθλημα ποδοσφαίρου

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
-380 live μεταδόσεις αγώνων κάθε σεζόν
- Μεταδόσεις επιλεγμένων κορυφαίων αγώνων και σε ποιότητα 4Κ μέσα από το COSMOTE SPORT 4K της Νέας COSMOTE TV

Η Lega Serie A έρχεται από την ερχόμενη σεζόν στην COSMOTE TV. Όλη η δράση από το πρωτάθλημα των πρωταθλητών Ευρώπης, θα μεταδίδεται αποκλειστικά από τα κανάλια COSMOTE SPORT έως τη σεζόν 2023-24.

Η COSMOTE TV εξασφάλισε, για την ερχόμενη τριετία, τα τηλεοπτικά δικαιώματα της διοργάνωσης με τα περισσότερα ντέρμπι στον κόσμο και θα προσφέρει στους συνδρομητές της ζωντανά, τη δράση από 380 αγώνες κάθε σεζόν. Σημαντικοί αγώνες της Lega Serie A θα είναι διαθέσιμοι και σε ποιότητα 4Κ μέσα από το κανάλι COSMOTE SPORT 4K της Νέας COSMOTE TV. 

Στο ιταλικό πρωτάθλημα που θα ξεκινήσει στις 21 Αυγούστου, φιλοξενούνται «βαριές φανέλες» του ευρωπαϊκού ποδοσφαίρου, όπως η πολυνίκης της διοργάνωσης Γιουβέντους, η πρωταθλήτρια για το 2021 Ίντερ, η σπουδαία Μίλαν, η Ρόμα, η Νάπολι, η εντυπωσιακή τα τελευταία χρόνια Αταλάντα και ιστορικές ομάδες, όπως η Λάτσιο, η Φιορεντίνα, η Σαμπντόρια, η Τορίνο και η Τζένοα. Στο πρωτάθλημα πρωταγωνιστούν μεγάλα ονόματα της μπάλας (Κριστιάνο Ρονάλντο, Ζλάταν Ιμπραϊμοβιτς Ρομέλου Λουκάκου κ.λπ.), καθώς και Έλληνες διεθνείς (Κώστας Μανωλάς, Μπάμπης Λυκογιάννης, Γιώργος Κυριακόπουλος). 

Η Lega Serie A διεξάγεται με δέκα αγώνες ανά αγωνιστική και περιλαμβάνει, μεταξύ άλλων, τα κλασικά ντέρμπι: Μίλαν-Ίντερ (Derby della Madonnina), Ίντερ-Γιουβέντους (Derby d'Italia), Ρόμα-Λάτσιο (Derby della Capitale) και Σαμπντόρια-Τζένοα (Derby della Lanterna) 

Με 16 αθλητικά κανάλια, η COSMOTE TV προσφέρει μακράν το πλουσιότερο αθλητικό πρόγραμμα στην ελληνική τηλεόραση. Τα 11 κανάλια COSMOTE SPORT προσφέρουν σχεδόν 8.000 ώρες live μεταδόσεων τον χρόνο και φιλοξενούν σπουδαίες διοργανώσεις, σε ποδόσφαιρο, μπάσκετ, τένις, βόλεϊ, χάντμπολ, μηχανοκίνητα, UFC και επιλεγμένους αγώνες πυγμαχίας.

----------

